

Show HN: iOS 8 Poems - adamhowardprice
http://ios8poems.tumblr.com/

======
adamhowardprice
I've created a tumblr to document my favorite new iOS 8 feature: Poetry
Generator (aka "predictive text"). Try sending all your friends amazing poems
by repeatedly accepting all of the text suggestions! They'll totally
understand what's going on!

I've been tweeting with it as @iOS8Poems

